
How Jokes Work - cmcginnis
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/21616
======
mhartl
_It is why incongruity should give us pleasure, and why some sorts of
incongruity prompt laughter and others (such as Oedipus' parenthood) do not._

Perhaps, but consider _Oedipus Rex_ by Tom Lehrer:

    
    
      There once lived a man named Oedipus Rex,
      You may have heard about his odd complex.
      His name appears in Freud's index
      'Cause he loved his mother.
    
      His rivals used to say quite a bit
      That as a monarch he was most unfit
      But still in all they had to admit
      That he loved his mother.
    
    

I don't care who you are, that's funny.

